# applescript et raccourci



## stylo13 (1 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je possède l'iMac 21.5 avec son petit clavier sans fil et donc j'ai la touche fn tout en bas à gauche du clavier.

Mon problème est que je n'utilise un clavier mac que chez moi donc je suis déshabituer lorsque je passe d'un clavier PC à celui du mac, le plus embêtant étant pour les touches de raccourcis ctrl + X/C/V/A/Z/S/F que j'utilise souvent.

Donc je me demandais s'il est possible de le faire avec la touche fn, donc le fait d'appuyer en même temps sur la touche fn et la touche C dirait au mac "fait cmd + C".

Y aurait-il moyen de faire ça avec un script ? Ou autre chose ? J'ai essayé des logiciels comme doublecommand, ukelele ou spark mais ça ne va pas (on y était presque pourtant avec doublecommand qui permettais de faire agir la touche fn comme la touche ctrl, mais pas cmd malheuresement...).

Sinon je peux toujours acheter un clavier PC (puis changer les touches avec doublecommand) mais bon je trouve ça un peu dommage.

Merci beaucoup si quelqu'un peut m'aider !


----------



## Aliboron (1 Septembre 2010)

Je crois que tu te compliques la vie. Pour passer tous les jours depuis des années de Mac à PC et retour (en moyenne 5/6 heures sur chaque), je peux te dire qu'on s'habitue très bien aux différentes configurations de clavier. Un peu de patience et tu verras que ça ira tout seul. 

Personnellement, dans ton cas, c'est surtout l'absence ce pavé numérique qui me dérangerait côté Mac (et bien sûr l'absence des capitales accentuées côté Windows), mais c'est une autre histoire...


----------



## stylo13 (1 Septembre 2010)

Ça j'aime me compliquer la vie ! ^^

J'ai pris un pavé numérique externe donc pour ça, ça va (d'ailleurs ce qui me gênait était la virgule à la place du point mais ça j'ai pu le régler).

Bon je vais voir si à la longue je m'y habitue mais pour l'instant j'ai tendance à utiliser la touche fn pour copier/coller quelques fois. ou encore faire cmd au lieu de alt pour taper une accolade par ex. Snif !


----------



## Aliboron (1 Septembre 2010)

stylo13 a dit:


> (d'ailleurs ce qui me gênait était la virgule à la place du point mais ça j'ai pu le régler).


Oui, tu as raison, le "point décimal" des pavés numériques sous Windows fait partie des choses insupportables de la localisation approximative des claviers PC_ (mais je me doute bien que tu fais partie des intoxiqués qui pensent l'inverse, c'est juste pour taquiner - n'empêche que c'est agaçant tous les jours dans Word sous Windows ! )
_
Bon, désolé pour le côté hors sujet, j'arrête !_
_


----------



## stylo13 (1 Septembre 2010)

C'est pas que je reproche au clavier mac d'être comme ceci ou comme cela, c'est le fait que les claviers PC et Mac soient différents, même pas une petite pensée pour les types qui travaillent souvent sur ordinateur et qui font des centaines de CTRL + C/X/V... par jour, sachant qu'ils ont un mac à la maison.


----------

